# New Aussie Beer/brewing Mag



## mikem108 (8/5/07)

Check this out new Aussie brewing mag,

Also latest Beers of the world mag has a 2 page story on Little Creatures


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (8/5/07)

Hey mike, a little bit of the barcode was chopped off, can you see what publisher it is, is it ACP?

Cheers
DK


----------



## mikem108 (8/5/07)

It says the publisher is LipCorp.


----------



## Fents (8/5/07)

how do we subscibe? do they have a website?


----------



## n00ch (8/5/07)

Google seems to sugest here


----------



## Fents (8/5/07)

$31.95 for 12 months.

www.beerandbrewer.com

I just subscribed. Oh and did i mention if you subscribe your in the running for 12 months supply of beer?


----------



## Tony (8/5/07)

hhhaaaaaaahahahaha

12 months supply?

a carton a month?

a week would be better.

shame its 3 monthly

looks good though

cheers


----------



## Fents (8/5/07)

shit didnt read that bit! that less than my old mans war beer supply. 2 cans per man per day perhaps.

Still a slab a month is better than a poke in the eyeball with a red hot stick.


----------



## delboy (8/5/07)

WELL we will give it a go see what its all about .hopefully the mag will not be leaning as to a BREWCRAFT CAMPAGNE.
looks pretty good though lets hope it will be agood seller;

del


----------



## mikem108 (8/5/07)

the website
http://www.beerandbrewer.com/


----------



## mudsta (8/5/07)

Im always a big fan of any new beer publications and have just subscribed.
Cant wait to have a read!!!

My opinion on the website advertising my suggest this mag may be full of "the big boys" advertising and not a brewcraft campaign.

Oh well, beer press is good press...

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------



## delboy (8/5/07)

its good to see the micros on board as well. hopefully there is more content to do with micros ,nano,s ,brew pubs and craft brewing including content from AHB. with lots of beer porn as well. don't really care for the megaswill stuff.

I bet there will be an advert for "VB GOLD" IT TASTE LIKE 4REX GOLD TO ME 
is it made in QLD??

DELBOY


----------



## brettprevans (8/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> Check this out new Aussie brewing mag,
> 
> Also latest Beers of the world mag has a 2 page story on Little Creatures



I think I just found a replacement for my Ralph subscription!


----------



## mikem108 (8/5/07)

They don't seem to pander to the big boys, the beer reviews I've read so far get the boot into Crown Gold, Crown Pilsner, Carlton Dry, & for
e.g.

"Carlton Draught- anyone who brings this tap-champ to a BBQ needs to a) get out more b)stay at home. Even if you live on a student budget you're much better off "discovering" a cheap import that looks exotic and expensive (even if it is cheaper than non-alcoholic cask wine)"


----------



## mudsta (8/5/07)

Mike I think I may well be in for a good read by the sounds of that quote :super: 

Mudsta :beerbang: 




mikem108 said:


> "Carlton Draught- anyone who brings this tap-champ to a BBQ needs to a) get out more b)stay at home. Even if you live on a student budget you're much better off "discovering" a cheap import that looks exotic and expensive (even if it is cheaper than non-alcoholic cask wine)"


----------



## pint of lager (15/5/07)

Hit the newsagent's yesterday. Lots of nice glossy pictures of bottles.


----------



## Tony (15/5/07)

thought as much

thats what i didnt join up

i can go the the bottlo for that

cheers


----------



## Lactobacillus (15/5/07)

delboy said:


> hopefully the mag will not be leaning as to a BREWCRAFT CAMPAGNE.


What?? A retailer who doesn't subscribe to the Peter Eastwood "All your profits are belong to us" philosophy? Could this be an epidemic starting here?

[/sarcasm]

*EDIT:*Removal of oft-repeated rhetoric - don't want to completely hijack the thread


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (17/5/07)

Did anyone get along to the launch party last night?


----------



## Doc (17/5/07)

Swung past the newsagent at lunch and picked up the first issue. Have had a quick flick through, and there appears to be some interesting content.
It will go straight to the little room for quiet digestion over the next week 

Doc


----------



## apd (17/5/07)

Please Doc, I'm sure we don't need to hear about your digestion in the little room.


----------



## Double A (17/5/07)

DK

I headed along last night. Was a bloody good night too. Free beer courtesy of Hunter Beer, James Squires, Matilda Bay and Baron's. Luke from Hunter Beer was serving the Hunter Kolsch and Pale Ale on tap which was fantastic. :beerbang: Lucky I didnt have too far to go to get home...

I managed to have a chat with the brewery manager from Malt Shovel, a lady who does PR for Murray's and a bloke who distributes Erdinger. So some interesting people were there too.

The magazine has some good articles but I reckon they need to expand the homebrew section to include more all-grain material but maybe that will happen in future issues. :unsure: 

Cheers
Double A


----------



## mikem108 (17/5/07)

Damn , where was that held?


----------



## Double A (17/5/07)

It was at Deus Ex Machina in Camperdown. I was a late call up so got lucky


----------



## tangent (17/5/07)

i got an invite but they didn't include any plane tickets


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (17/5/07)

Double A said:


> I headed along last night.



That sounds like a great night, I could not get along unfortunately. SWMBO had other ideas.
Would have loved to chat to those guys.

Cheers
DK


----------



## gazz78 (19/5/07)

Went to 3 newsagencys today, couldn't find a copy


----------



## paul (19/5/07)

Its a good read if you can find a copy. Ill keep buying it as its an Aussie mag and is interesting to read.


----------



## lucas (19/5/07)

I picked up a copy on wednesday, I havent really read through it yet but from my quick flick it looks like a worthwhile aussie mag, they look as though they like getting the boot in on mainstream megaswill and they seem to have covered a huge number of beers in the one issue. if they keep up this pace they'll run out of aussie microbrewed beers to review in the next few issues


----------



## Mercs Own (22/5/07)

I found the magazine in a newsagent I dont normally go to - good luck that was - So far I like the magazine and in fact I wrote an article for it which unfortunately suffered some gremlins on the way to the printing press - not happy Jan! Anyway it is good to have an Aussie beer mag on the stands again and for those of you that remember there have been a few but none have surived so lets hope this one does and lets all support it.

I am talking with the editor regarding stories for the next issue so here is your chance to throw some ideas out there BUT I will start a seperate post soon so we can collect ideas and thoughts in one spot so stay tuned. I have already mentioned to him about putting a little more all grain brewing info in there including featuring an all grainer and their system aka BYO

Until then happy reading.


----------



## ozpowell (22/5/07)

Has anyone who subscribed received their copy yet? I subscribed the day this thread started (about 2 weeks ago) so am not all that concerned, but am keen to check it out....

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/5/07)

still have not recieved mine michael

-Phill


----------



## kirem (23/5/07)

I snaffled a copy straight out of the publishers hand when I was Potters on Saturday. I am still embarrassed that after many beers I asked him to sign it....WTF. He must thought this guy is strange...beer makes people happy and I was very happy! 

I quite like the magazine and think that we should throw our support behind it and give it a good chance of success.

No I am not affliated, I just think that for the special subscription rate of $26.18 for 4 issues offered in the first issue, it is well worth it. or you can subscribe online for $31.25

It is not a lot of money for some high quality reading. So lets get an AUSTRALIAN beer/brewing magazine up and running.

the contributors, editor and technical editor are all very sound beer/brewery people.

Kirk


----------



## tommy cooper (23/5/07)

i havent got my subscription yet either waiting waiting.
i hope they do articals on craftbrewing as well as all grain with kits and kilos it would be good advertising for home brewing with regards to showing people how much fun it is and how humorous it can be. 
will AHB advertise the sitethere for other no members to take a look ?

it would be nice also if some overseas micro,s told there stories as well.with some camra info and organic info.

well its all good our own mag at last.

tc


----------



## Mr Bond (23/5/07)

Grabbed a copy 2day.
If anyone else in Adelaide is looking for it i found it in the newsagent situated on the bottom floor of the Myer Centre in the city.3/4 copies on shelf.


----------



## Barry (27/5/07)

Good Day
David Lipman, the publisher/owner of the magazine, dropped in at the ESB "phantoms" home brewers' meeting on last Friday night. He tried our beers, talked about beers and brewing as well as handing out a few copies of the magazines. If I can make few observations.
Dave is a great bloke, most sincere and genuine about beer, brewing and all aspects of the industry (and a good judge of beer going by his critical appreciation of the brews on offer that night).
I spent hours yesterday reading the magazine and found it most interesting. A great variety of articles, beer reviews, stories etc. All high quality IMHO.
The home brew section covers a few pages and covers the basics at present which is a good place to start. It is aimed at the full range of people interested in "real" beer and probably will encourage some people to take up home brewing
I found more brewing ideas re styles etc in the general articles (eg the Baron's article).
A couple of home brewers told me that they thought that $6.95 was too expensive. I don't, given the quantity and quality of the articles (how much is there in a No Idea mag?). Also I just spent over $16 for 3 kilos of melanoidan.
While I got my copy free I will be subscribing to the magazine (and count the cost as research). 
I believe that this magazine deserves full support because of its quality.
ESB Peakhurst has copies for sale.
I have no financial interest in the magazine or ESB for that matter.
Just my opinions. :beer:


----------



## ArnieW (27/5/07)

Barry said:


> I spent hours yesterday reading the magazine and found it most interesting. A great variety of articles, beer reviews, stories etc. All high quality IMHO.


I'd agree with most of what Barry has said - certainly there is enough interest to warrant the cover price. I don't agree that all the stoies are high quality - there are a couple of really crappy bits which take away from the rest of the mag, but most if it is either good or excellent IMHO.

cheers, Arnie


----------



## Brewer_010 (27/5/07)

> A couple of home brewers told me that they thought that $6.95 was too expensive



It pays to look at what you get for $7 with magazines. Is $7 a common price? And it is only four times a year!

Nature or New Scientist are pretty expensive weekly mags. OTOH National Geo is excellent value for money, ~$60 for 12 issues. 

Does price largely reflect readership/distribution?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/5/07)

Has anyone seen it on the shelves in Perth?


----------



## lucas (27/5/07)

Does anyone else think subscribing seems counter productive? I'd happily pledge my cash towards getting the magazine for 12 months, even if there was no savings in doing so, but I'm not about to subscribe and be rewarded for my loyalty by paying more than If I'd bought the 4 issues from a newsagency.

4 issues at $6.95 = $27.80
4 issues via online subscription = $31.25

I understand that postage costs money, but I dont believe that newsagents are selling mags without making a little profit for themselves either.


----------



## deadly (27/5/07)

Yeah Vlad I got my copy at the local


----------



## ale_snail (27/5/07)

what.. so gay

you cant buy with eftpos.. dang it


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/5/07)

deadly said:


> Yeah Vlad I got my copy at the local




thanks Deadly, but the local what?, and where?


----------



## deadly (27/5/07)

sorry,newsagent Tuart Hill


----------



## Barry (27/5/07)

Good Day
The subscription in the magazine is 4 issues $26.18, 8 issues $49.
Some of the articles are better than others but I am beer/homebrew tradgic so I found it all interesting.


----------



## ozpowell (29/5/07)

FYI - my subscription copy arrived yesterday.

I suspect they don't have too many subscribers at this point because it arrived in a hand-written envelope.

Read it last night.... Now I have to wait 3 more months for the next issue  

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Tseay (29/5/07)

I just make the observation the a BYO subscritpion for 8 copies costs $AUD6.10 per copy compared to $AUD6.13 per copy for 8 issues of Beer & Brewer. Given BYOs wide distribution and lower unit cost i'd say the price for B&B isn't too bad. OK, you could argue about the content but B&B has to start somewhere and needs to have broad appeal in a market the size of Oz. Worth supporting I think. No afflilation etc etc.


----------



## n00ch (29/5/07)

I got a copy from my LHBS and thought it wasn't a bad read. Will get it again.

But I would like to know wtf this Keith guy is in the HB section. Writting about HB stuff and I bet he has never brewed a decent beer in his life?!?!?!?! And has he ever heard of F7?!!!


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/5/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Has anyone seen it on the shelves in Perth?



Fleur picked up my copy at the newsagent in Cloisters Arcade off Hay St W of the city.


----------



## capretta (31/5/07)

i subscribed online and recieved mine the other day and was a bit surprised at the magazine offering subscription at a lower price than i paid online ( $26.18 vs $31.25 for 4 issues ) but when i emailed beerandbrewer about it i was told that isubscribe , the online retailer, takes a cut hence the extra expense.if you subscribe through the magazine for 1 year it costs $6.55 an issue (cheaper than retail) plus it is posted to your door. not bad.

really tho, its a good read, with its heart in the right place and is cheap for what you get. i have paid more for a meal at kfc and didnt enjoy that nearly as much as the magazine! (no derr)  

good points was the segment on breweries in new zealand, WA etc ( my mrs has been hammering me to go there and now i have a reason ) and the disdain which they treat the offerings from the mega swillers ( although they should not get too anti establishment or militant about them IMHO ).Enjoyed the recipe section also, and the bit about carbonating with nitrous oxide? now i have to find a yeast that expels NO instead.
bad points were the layout seemed rushed with fairly simple mistakes made in typesetting and editing errors and that story on the last page about david boon!!?! wtf? sorry, but it was poorly written and seemed more suitable for a sh!thouse lads mag like ZOO. if they wanted to end the mag with a single page exposition on some topic or other why not do a hop/grain/beer ingredient? 

ill leave it there, but in my correspondence with beerandbrewer they suggested that the price was deliberately low. 
"If the cover price was to rise in issues to come as well, you obviously wont need to pay more for your subscription, I have started the price quite low to encourage subscriptions and sales at newsagents/home brew shops."

sounds like you better get in early boys!!  (no affiliation etc)
edit:speeling


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/5/07)

recieved my copy yesterday and had a bit of a geez at it over morning tea, really excelent so far and well worth the money spent, i can see it getting bigger and better with time. Hopefully the editors hear some of the coments on here otherwise perhaps we should be e-mailing the comments in (or posting on there forum) lets make a really good mag great

-Phill


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (31/5/07)

n00ch said:


> Writting about HB stuff and I bet he has never brewed a decent beer in his life?!?!?!?!


You're on the money, for sure! And I know Trent will agree with you 100%



n00ch said:


> And has he ever heard of F7?!!!


F7 is that some type of hop?


----------



## Gerard_M (1/6/07)

Dave Somebody from Beer & Brewer magazine will be joining us at The Nags Head for a few hand pumped Ales Friday night.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## goatherder (1/6/07)

I picked up a copy today. I thought it was a great read. A whole magazine about craft beer, craft brewing and homebrewing in Australia - these are exactly the things I am thinking about most of the time. I'm going to subscribe right now.

BTW, nice article Keith. I hope they give you a regular gig.


----------



## craig maher (1/6/07)

goatherder said:


> I picked up a copy today. I thought it was a great read. A whole magazine about craft beer, craft brewing and homebrewing in Australia - these are exactly the things I am thinking about most of the time. I'm going to subscribe right now.
> 
> BTW, nice article Keith. I hope they give you a regular gig.



I picked up a copy from MHB yesterday when buying the grain, hops etc for my next brew.

I'm with goatherder - I think you did a good job on the HB article Keith.

Pretty good read IMHO - I have subscribed.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## redmond (1/6/07)

Got my copy a couple of days ago and if I had any negative comments it would be that it is a little light on the ground for content but then I find the same for BYO. I read it in a couple of hours and find myself wanting more.

It gets my vote, I will be opting for the 2yr subscription. Hopefully it will only get better from here. 

Loved the beer reviews at the end.


----------



## poppa joe (1/6/07)

How thick ...And how much postage....???????????  
If they include .....BIAB Brewing.....No Chilling....  
Chers
PJ :beerbang:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (2/6/07)

My missus got me a copy yesterday. 
Then read it cover to cover and so far I haven't had a chance but too glance at it, now this morning over coffee shes told me all about it and what I should read first. 

Aghhhhh STFU and let ME read it .. 

 looks like it will be a good read 

No complaints on price , have a good look at some of the cover prices on mags in the newsagents..

Even got the go ahead for a subscription. God bless 'er.

:beer:


----------



## big d (2/6/07)

Good to hear they are available in the West.Now to try and track one down.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## kirem (2/6/07)

For those wanting to subscribe directly through the publisher at the cheaper rate;
View attachment 12909


----------



## Adamt (2/6/07)

Bought the last copy from the Myer centre newsagency yesterday.

A bit light on the content, but I guess it's not that expensive. They reviewed ~80 or something beers... what are they going to review in the next few issues?

Few of the recipes (AG ones) lacking in detail regarding expected OG based on efficiency, ideal fermentation temperature (not that hard to work out but anyway).

But definitely an interesting and fun read for it's price.


----------



## capretta (2/6/07)

poppa joe said:


> How thick ...And how much postage....???????????
> If they include .....BIAB Brewing.....No Chilling....
> Chers
> PJ



74 pages, postage included in subscription price, $49 for 8, $26.18 for 4.. maybe you should send in submissions on your BIAB/no chill/no boil methods and shake them up a little!!


----------



## big d (2/6/07)

Well after much searching around various newsagencys in the northern suburbs of Perth i found one of two remaining copies at the local down the road.(The last place i looked).Mag looks ok so far but i will reserve my opinions as its the first edition and who listens to a homebrewer anyway.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## dlipman (4/6/07)

if you're wondering where to buy the beer & brewer mag, on their web site www.beerandbrewer.com there's a distribution list (left hand menu bar) that is sorted by state and suburb. makes life alot easier in finding a store that is selling them.


----------



## bigfridge (4/6/07)

big d said:


> Mag looks ok so far but i will reserve my opinions as its the first edition and who listens to a homebrewer anyway.



Well, I think that this publisher will as they are well connected to the HB sector and to here at AHB.

So let's make this mag our own.


----------



## Linz (4/6/07)

Felt a bit ripped off with the Crakenback people when I saw them advertise a "Razorback red" in there!!!!!

hint ..register your beer names..and make a buck!! its only business


----------



## mikem108 (16/8/07)

The new ones out Spring 07, have only had a quick flick but looks like another good one, St Peters brewery features on a couple of pages including some stuff about the fresh wort kits although I don't see Gerards name mentioned anywhere ?


----------



## Tseay (16/8/07)

Mikem, Did you get yours via subscription or retail ? Subscribed a while ago but haven't seen the latest mag yet.



mikem108 said:


> The new ones out Spring 07, have only had a quick flick but looks like another good one, St Peters brewery features on a couple of pages including some stuff about the fresh wort kits although I don't see Gerards name mentioned anywhere ?


----------



## mikem108 (16/8/07)

err guy at work is mates with the publisher so I get a slightly advanced copy although when he handed it to me he said the subscription ones should appear in the next couple of days.


----------



## NickB (16/8/07)

Just picked up the new edition of this a moment ago. I'm in Noosa, so I'd imagine that it's available everywhere else as well...

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Duff (16/8/07)

mikem108 said:


> The new ones out Spring 07, have only had a quick flick but looks like another good one, St Peters brewery features on a couple of pages including some stuff about the fresh wort kits although I don't see Gerards name mentioned anywhere ?



Mine arrived today.

Gerard is credited for the how to ferment a wort kit lesson


----------



## Doc (16/8/07)

Excellent. 
That completes the set for this month (Draft, BYO and B&B).
Hopefully it comes in a plastic bag, as it is raining and my letter box aint that big and it will probably be hanging out the mailbox.

Doc


----------



## Tseay (16/8/07)

Thanks Mike and Duff- I was getting a little concerned as they haven't returned my email of some days ago



Duff said:


> Mine arrived today.
> 
> Gerard is credited for the how to ferment a wort kit lesson


----------



## joshuahardie (17/8/07)

Mine arrived yesterday, sealed in plastic.

hopefully another good read.


----------



## capretta (17/8/07)

yeah i got mine, not too bad, seemed a little lighter maybe but there was a reasonable amount of content.. no real homebrewing section, lots on microbreweries. im gonna fill out the survey on line so that they have some info to give the advertisers about their demographic in way of supporting the mag.


----------

